# There's Always A Bigger Fish...



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Simple really. Name a superstar who has defeated the superstar above. Let's start with an easy one:

Santino Marella.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria :lmao


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:side:

'The Slamazon' Beth a-Phoenix. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie James


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Melina


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Batista


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Melina...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

molly holly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian.

God dammit, I like the concept of this thread but it's already just turning into another pathetic thread about divas...:no:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Cena


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Carlito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Orton


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Triple H.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Carlito

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## paulth (Mar 5, 2005)

The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL..


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cena.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kurt Angle


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

Eddie.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Batista


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Umaga


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Bobby Lashley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr Kennedy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EDGE.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bill Goldberg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kevin Nash


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Bret Hart


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HBK..


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

The Ultimate Warrior (Short list for this one, lol)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rick Rude


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Dustin Rhodes...(Goldust)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stunning Steve Austin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kurt angle


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

HBK..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HBK..


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bret Hart


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kevin Nash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Taker


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Big show.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

misterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr kennedy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Undertaker


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mick Foley


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Lance Storm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lance Storm has a win over Orton?  I must've missed something..

Edge


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Swagger


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Finlay


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Jack Swagger.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

finlay


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Booker T


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

CM Punk



Pyro™;6837817 said:


> Lance Storm has a win over Orton?  I must've missed something..
> 
> Edge


Smackdown in 2002, early in Orton's career.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

John Morrison.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see.

Orton's career was very forgetful until the RNN updates...

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Bret Hart.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AJ Styles


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Hurricane Helms.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HHH..


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Undertaker


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yokozuna


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sting


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Greg Valentine


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

brutus beefcake


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Akeem


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Big Bossman :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Spike Dudley :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Scott Hall


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

123 kid


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bret hart


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Davey Boy Smith


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

shawn michaels


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Marty Jannetty


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

doink the clown


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret Hart


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

someone should have said lawrence taylor and taken the win. anyway, owen hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Chris Jericho


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dean malenko


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Scotty Too Hotty


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hurricane helms


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Tajiri


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

eddie...actually i could be wrong, lemme see, nvm i'm right


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kurt Angle.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bill Goldberg


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Bill Goldberg


Triple H


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Big Show


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

MVP..


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ADN said:


> MVP..


A local English Jobber :lmao
better yet Kizarny...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DJ Gabriel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark Henry


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Edge..


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Big Show


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Kane.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Batista.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

John Cena


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Carlito.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ezekial Jackson


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Primo Colon.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

The Brian Kendrick


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Crazy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Snitsky


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Kane.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Great Khali


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Batista.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Great Khali


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hornswoggle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

JBL.....


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

John cena


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris Jericho.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The Undertaker


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Edge.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Undertaker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Goldberg


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Rock


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Stone Cold


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

The Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kane.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Morrison


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

CM Punk


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

William Regal


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Christian


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Randy Orton.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

TKoW said:


> Randy Orton.


John Cena


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mr Kennedy


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Kane.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Triple H


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rock


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

The Rock


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Stone Cold


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

big show


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JBL..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MVP..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Matt Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jack Swagger


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

finlay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Zach Gowan.


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurt Angle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Booker T


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sting


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hogan


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Undertaker.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yokozuna


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bret Hart


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HBK..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Show


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kevin nash


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

razor ramon


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Stone Cold


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Hurricane


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MVP..


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

R-Truth


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

R..V..D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Edge..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Edge.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Cena


----------



## zergling_seb (Mar 11, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian Cage


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Batista


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Booker T


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sgt Slaughter


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Goldberg


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple H.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Carlito.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

John Cena


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

John Cena


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

K-Fed!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uhhh....life?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Does that mean there *isn't* a bigger fish than K-Fed?

I'll change my answer to *JBL*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CM punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think so, anybody that was married to Brittany Spears gets an official seal of epic fail. 

K-Fed is sadly undefeated in the WWE so it's good to change the ole' answer.

Rey.....god that really steams my clams...:no:

EDIT ~ Kennedy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EDGE.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Eugine


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Jake the snake Roberts


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rick Rude


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

EDIT- Edge


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Triple H


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Ric Flair


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Razor Ramon


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Big show


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Floyd 'atrocious' Mayweather


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ You could have picked someone thats actually a Wrestler and Not Undefeated 

I'll just say Big Show since thats only person that Mayweather has faced in a WWE Ring.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Oh crap yeah. My bad :$

I'll say John Cena - Wrestlemania 20.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Huh?



Kanefan4E said:


> Floyd 'atrocious' Mayweather


Game over. No bigger fish


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Going form Cena...

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Christian.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Batista


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Stone Cold


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Umaga.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

John Cena


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Rock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

The Game


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Batista.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cm Punk


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

John Morrison.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

CM Punk


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

HBK..


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

John Cena.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Janetty


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sting


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hernandez.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sting


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kurt Angle.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AJ Styles


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cm punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colt Cabana


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooo Chavo.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Kane (Remember WM 24?)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Y2J..


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Kalen Johl...lol

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mr Perfect.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Paul Heyman


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

The BigShow.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Rock.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Jericho


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Razor Ramome/Scott Hall


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Diesel.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

*Edge*!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Undertaker


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

batista


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Shawn Micheals


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Sting.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Booker T


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chris Benoit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rated RKO™ said:


> Triple H


jeff hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Cena


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Batista


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Randy Orton.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Show


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Carlito


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hornswoggle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Vince McMahon.


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve Austin.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Rock


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mankind.


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Triple H.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chris Benoit


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

M.V.P


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hurricane Helms.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lance Cade


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

John Cena


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

JBL..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No one.








Wait.....HBK

EDIT ~ Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kofi Kingston. 

Nice monster.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The gold standard.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

R-Truth.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hardcore Holly


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Goldberg


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Rock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone Cold


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock never beat Goldberg...

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

He didnt? My bad.
Triple H.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mr perfect.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated RKO™ said:


> He didnt? My bad.
> Triple H.


Yeah, they only had one match.

John Cena


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Vince McMahon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Shane Mcmahon.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris Benoit.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

JBL..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sting.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Umaga


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

EDIT ~ :cuss:

Did he ever beat Batista?...


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Kozlov! JK, Edge


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Jeff Hardy!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

MVP..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Local Jobber


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Boogeyman


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Daddy V


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dah Undah Takah ~_~


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Great Khali


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Edit:* John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:$

Oh well, he only went over because Taker ok'ed it, so whatever...

Batista


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Evan Bourne


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kane.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Undertaker


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM Punk


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Randy Orton


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Undertaker


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr Kennedy Kennedy


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Umaga


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Santino.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm...Lemme think....BETH PHOENIX


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Melina

Now we're going to be stuck with women lol.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Shoulda thought that over...sorry. Anyways, Mickie James


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

William Regal (technically)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy

Thank god we're off that bullshit.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Undertaker


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Thank god we're off that bullshit.


I'm not having any of that Diva bollocks in this thread. 


Big Show.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Carlito - Judgment Day 05


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Zeek


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Carlito


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

(Repeat the process lol)
TBK


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

R-Truth


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

<-----


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kane.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Santino Marella


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

William Regal


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

John Cena


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Orton


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Rock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Umaga.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

John Cena.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Batista


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kane.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

John Bradshaw Layfield.


----------



## The Swiss (Sep 13, 2008)

John Cena -_-


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris Jericho


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

John Cena.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Triple H


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mick Foley


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris Jericho.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Dean Malenko


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lita.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

(God, we just got off the divas!)Mickie James


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santino - I think.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Eh, we'll count it. Jhon Chaina


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Carlito.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Triple H


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

John Cena


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

HBK..


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Bradshaw


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Khali.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

(Again)HHH


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alex Wright


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

.Edge


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Jack Swagger


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Finlay


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Taker


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

R-Truth


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MVP...


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Scotty Goldman!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Great Khali


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

HHH(God,the first thing that comes to mind!!)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chris Jericho


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mysterio


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve Austin


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Booker T


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hulk Hoagan


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bockwinkel


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Who ? 

New pick, The Rock!


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve Austin.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Samoa Joe.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homicide


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle (Sorry if he hasnt, I havent seen much TNA)


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

Jhon Chaina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The ultimate Warrior.


Please stop calling him Jhon Chaina.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rick Rude


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Jake Roberts


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Undertaker.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Maven


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Chris Jericho.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The WRESTLING...GOD...JBL :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

HBK tonight 




well, Super Cena :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Edge


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn it, now I have to say somebody he lost to. Not fun.

Shawn Michaels. Luckily, it was the best loss he's ever had.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Hardy again


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

razor ramon


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

1 2 3 kid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret Hart


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

razor ramon


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bret Hart


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Bob Backlund.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Billy Graham


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bob Backlund


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow (Jan 9, 2006)

Motor City Machine Guns.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Michael Shane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Sabin

Great, now we're into the meaningless wrestlers again.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Black Machesmo" Jay Lethal


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sonjay Dutt.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chris Sabin


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Alex Shelley


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Christian


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaz..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Senshi


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Christopher Daniels.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Layfield


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stone Cold


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Vince Mcmahon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lashley


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

John Cena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umaga


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MVP...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## St Faint (Jul 22, 2003)

^ beat me to it

Jack Swagger


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Christian


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Booker T


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## DacxcWholeF'NShow (Jan 9, 2006)

"The Rated R Superstar" Edge.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Edge.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

John Cena.


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

Randy Orton.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Batista


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

The UnderTaker.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Show


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kurt Angle


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Jay Lethal.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sonjay Dutt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sting.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Abyss


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Batista (in tag action, not sure about 1-on-1)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark Janetty


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Kurt Angle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Rock


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

The Rattlesnake.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kane.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kane.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark Henry


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Edge.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Undertaker


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Undertaker


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Edge.


----------



## kicky_crowbar (Aug 10, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kurt Angle


----------



## kicky_crowbar (Aug 10, 2006)

the rock


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Goldberg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron Killings


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

John Cena


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Carlito


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kicky_crowbar (Aug 10, 2006)

harley race


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ric Flair


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Orton


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Triple H


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kurt Angle


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeff Jarret


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

AJ Styles


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sting


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Vader


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sting


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## kicky_crowbar (Aug 10, 2006)

Steve Corino


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Raven


----------



## kicky_crowbar (Aug 10, 2006)

Brian Pillman


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Goldust?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stone Cold


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WHAT?

The Rock.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Jericho, who not only beat the previous post, but the post before that in the same night to become the first ever Undisputed Champion.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Batista.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The Undertaker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Edge.


----------

